# Mom's Macaroni Salad (a cookout favorite)



## kitchenelf (Mar 14, 2003)

MOM'S MACARONI SALAD

8 oz. box elbow macaroni (cooked, drained, and cooled. This is one time I rinse the macaroni well or you have to double the dressing and entire salad is too dry.)

-sliced radishes, 4 or 5 large
-cucumber, cut long ways, seeds removed, and sliced
-1 yellow pepper, chopped
-1 tomato, chopped (you can use any type of tomato i.e., Roma, grape, etc. If using grape still cut in half so tomato juice flavors salad)
-1 med-large carrot ribbons or just sliced carrots
-2 hard boiled eggs, grated (a must for this salad)

DRESSING
1 cup Miracle Whip
1 cup mayonnaise
1 TBS apple cider vinegar
1 TBS sugar
salt and pepper to taste (heavy on the pepper)

Mix all dressing ingredients first. Add veggies to macaroni and then mix most of dressing with everything. Refrigerate for about 1 hour to let flavors blend. Not totally necessary but it does help. Right before serving mix rest of dressing in with everything else.

Serves 8-10

This is great with the burgers we always make with it at the following link- 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?p=181269#post181269


----------



## MJ (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe Kitchenelf. I'll have to try this with your best burger recipe.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Yummy, Yummy!! Nice twist to a usually basic cold salad. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2005)

MJ - have you dug your way to China yet??   You can't get too much deeper! lol


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 27, 2005)

At last!!

I made up a batch of your macaroni salad Elfy, it was absolutely marvellous.

Admitting my mistakes - I forgot the HB eggs.   

I've been ordered to make another batch for next week, can't wait. This time I'll remember to add the eggs.

I made up about 540grms of home made pasta - I reckon that's about the same as 8ozs (225grms) of dry stuff.

Neither myself or DW are cucumber fans but I must say it adds that little bit of 'zing' to the dish and is a must.

Mate, it really is beaut & all DC members should serve this at their barbies. 

Must have been the bowing that made me forget the eggs.


----------



## Brooksy (Nov 13, 2005)

Another batch of this delicious salad yesterday Elfy for our youngest's second party at M & FIL's home. MIL really got her nose out of joint because all of 'your' pasta salad was eaten & her's was hardly touched.

It's a real favourite. A must for every bbq.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm so glad you like it Brooksy - sorry to your MIL  

Did you remember the HB eggs?  It truly makes a difference.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2005)

i'm sold on the radishes elfie. it must add a nice peppery crunch. i can't wait until spring to get some from the garden to try this recipe, thanks.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 14, 2005)

I agree with Bucktom, radishs are a neat little touch that I really like to add to pasta and rice (and other grain - quinoa and radishs are so nice together) salads, too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 14, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm sold on the radishes elfie. it must add a nice peppery crunch. i can't wait until spring to get some from the garden to try this recipe, thanks.



Yes, the spice from the radish is a nice touch.  I bought a black radish today and am planning on making some mac salad tomorrow evening to go with some chicken.  I'll be using this black radish.  I'm also going to use the black radish in some summer rolls tonight!


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2005)

Whats a black radish look like? I googled but it just looks like a regular radish to me. Is it black all the way through? Does it have the same unfortunate aftereffects that regular radishes do?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 14, 2005)

It's black on the outside - I'll go slice it right now.  I feel sure it's going to taste just like a regular radish - hold on.............................it's roughly snowball size Alix ........................................ ........................................................................

Well, I think I've had this reply up for about 3 hours now - maybe longer lol  I posted some pics in the photo galler  - in order from start to the ugly finish here!!  Actually they are posted backwards!  lol


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 14, 2005)

Neat Elf! Used to get those in BC as they are grown in California and made their way north of the border. Do you find the taste more pungent than red radishes? I've read that you can cream them like you would a turnip but have not tried it yet.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 14, 2005)

They did remind me of a turnip but of course they had a bite to them - they are a bit like kohlrabi  - I think creamed would be really good - kind of like horseradish already grown into the potato!  lol  Like I said in my photo of this in the photo gallery if you slice them really thin the very first flavor on your tongue is apple - if you slice them thick the very first flavor is kohlrabi - then you keep eating and the radish flavor kicks way up!!  I cut them into matchsticks and added them to the Summer Roll.


----------



## lifesaver (May 23, 2009)

Sounds delicious, thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 23, 2009)

You're welcome lifesaver...it is good and I'll probably make a batch for our Monday cookout, which could turn into a cook"in"


----------



## jabbur (May 23, 2009)

I was looking for this recipe yesterday!  I did a search and couldn't find it!  I ended up throwing together something but will have to print this out for next time.


----------

